# when pregnant women drink ITV tonight



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Exposure programme tonight 'when pregnant women drink'

ITV 9pm

My Sky+ is all set  
X


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks for this! Have it ready to record and am trying to mentally prepare myself so that I don't either break down in tears or blow a gasket...


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

agree lolly


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

I feel scared an sad just thinking about watching it :-( xx


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

It's just all so very sad isn't it  . 

And 100% PREVENTABLE  

I do think the medical advice to pregnant women needs to be very clear regarding alcohol - that is NO ALCOHOL is the only way to go.  Not a sip, it's nine months, it's not a big ask is it - look at the damage that can be done  

So sad.


----------



## Bluebell261 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for posting this.

One of the last things our SW said to us was to read up about feotel alcohol syndrome so this programme was well timed for us.

Completely shocking that we are so different to so many other countries in the advice we give to pregnant ladies. It's made me think I'm not sure whether it's something we could cope with...

Thanks again for the heads up xx


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

The thing is Bluebell, it is so difficult for SW's to really know what went on in a pregnancy and drinking (to a greater or lesser degree), is very common, with birth mothers.  There are no guarantees and if the baby does not have the obvious facial features then they  could easily slip through the net   

Don't let this programme put you off though  

X


----------



## Bluebell261 (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm definitely going to do some more research, hopefully it will come up in our prep course too. Thanks xx


----------



## Sun Flower (Jul 14, 2008)

I watched with interest, my first thought was, even if guidelines in the UK are changed, some BM's will still drink / take drugs, miss antenatal appointments and so on, because of the nature of their lifestyles. It will help pregnant ladies to make clearer decisions but I don't think a change in guidelines will prevent many future LO's with a care order from potentially suffering from FAS.  I agree with you all, it is so sad


----------

